# Government prepares to seize state land bought by former regime 'men'



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Government sources said Monday that Prime Minister Kamal al-Ganzouri assigned the concerned ministers to provide a list of all state land that was bought by “men” of the former regime and the dissolved National Democratic Party, who bought it for prices less than its real value, to prepare to seize it and return it to the state.
Speaking on the condition of anonymity, the sources said the government would withdraw some 41 million square meters bought by businessman Ibrahim Kamel in the Sahl Hashish region of Hurghada, which constitutes 90 percent of the total area of the region. Ibrahim had developed only one kilometer.
They also said the government would withdraw millions of square meters on the Red Sea that were also sold for less than their value and still not developed, including the land in the Gulf of Gamsha that was sold to businessmen Hisham al-Hazeq and Hussein Segwany for US$1 per square meter, compared to the value of US$3 per square meter, in the case in which former Tourism Minister Zoheir Garana is being tried for.
Meanwhile, Minister of Planning and International Cooperation Fayza Abouelnaga said the government already withdrawn land north west of the Gulf of Suez and east of Port Said, as their buyers have not developed it, although they bought it 10 years ago.
But the minister said the government does not intend to withdraw land from serious investors who have developed it.
Translated from Al-Masry Al-Youm


----------

